# The world is flat



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2007)

http://theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=11211.0

read that for a good laugh

the best part is that they are actually serious


----------



## Westside (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Government
> 
> 
> Q: "Why do the all the world Governments say the Earth is round?"
> ...









, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , not sure which one...


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 18, 2007)

I KNEW IT!


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 18, 2007)

They are fucksane.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

That seems as real as the SDF


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've seen their site before. My friend signed up on it and made his avatar a gif of a 3d rotating sphere earth and they banned him.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> I've seen their site before. My friend signed up on it and made his avatar a gif of a 3d rotating sphere earth and they banned him.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow they do make some sense though. We never know, there's just too many things that we have not discover yet.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 18, 2007)

HAY GUIZE

_Q: "What's underneath the Earth?" aka "What's on the bottom?" aka "What's on the other side?"

A: This is unknown. Some believe it to be just rocks, others believe the Earth rests on the back of four elephants and a turtle._
WTHOLYFUCKROUND?
Guys, seriously... No.

No. Come on, how come they answer as from a so well known "joke" by Terry Prattchet? No way that site's serious for goddamn's sake.
Anyhow I suggest in/b/asion.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 18, 2007)

That one is a joke, here's a serious one:

www.fucktard-central.com


----------



## Infinitus (Sep 18, 2007)

I will add this to the list of "messed-up things on the internet."

The list is growing hourly.


----------



## lagman (Sep 18, 2007)

I just wanted to post that


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> I just wanted to post thatÂ



Proof!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think we should all chip in, fund an expedition to the farthest reaches of the ocean, then throw apples off the edge...
A cookie to the first temper who hits the turtle on the head


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> Wow they do make some sense though. We never know, there's just too many things that we have not discover yet.


And I'm sure NASA forged constellations and everything, too!

And what about everyone who flew from japan to california? Did they make superfast planes just so people wouldn't suspect the strange flight times?

And how do you explain the webcam I have of my home in Russia that is dark while in US it is light? if the world was flat, shouldn't everyone get SOME sunlight?


----------



## lagman (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > IMAGE
> ...



Can something as cool as that be a fake? Of course not!


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: "Why does gravity vary with altitude?"
> 
> A: The moon and stars have a slight gravitational pull.
> 
> ...



Um...anything with a mass has a gravitational field morons.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow they do make some sense though. We never know, there's just too many things that we have not discover yet.
> ...


1-Yes, they did. After asking for help from the Silmarillion's dwarves.
2-Yes. Concorde was a BETA.
3-If you fap much, sight gets worse..!


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> Q. How is it that snakes do not have legs, but dogs and cats do?
> A. Snakes are not dogs or cats.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what they taught you at school. Can you see gravity? No one can. Your faith in gravity is awfully disturbing for how disturbed your mind sounds. God thanks I believe in the almighty, invisible God instead.

From now on I declare myself to be the GBAtemp's überdefenser of FE's theory.

lol.

You see, jimmy j laughs at the obviousness of the answers to the questions on that FAQ.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's funny as fuck mate. Pure comedy gold!


----------



## hanman (Sep 18, 2007)

these guys fall into the same category as the moon landing conspiracy believers, "troofers", and JFK 2nd shooter theorists.  not to mention the illuminati, freemasons, and any other shadow government they dreamt up.  these guys SERIOUSLY make me WEEP for humanity.  i almost want to shoot them in the temple, not just for the world's sake, but for their own good.  i say almost because it would be a tragic waste of perfectly good bullets.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 18, 2007)

well then WTF is going on at the end of MIB 2 then?!?!?!!?


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hanman @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> these guys fall into the same category as the moon landing conspiracy believers, "troofers", and JFK 2nd shooter theorists.Â not to mention the illuminati, freemasons, and any other shadow government they dreamt up.Â these guys SERIOUSLY make me WEEP for humanity.Â i almost want to shoot them in the temple, not just for the world's sake, but for their own good.Â i say almost because it would be a tragic waste of perfectly good bullets.



Of course we never were on the moon. There is no moon.
http://www.revisionism.nl/Moon/The-Mad-Revisionist.htm


----------



## hanman (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## flai (Sep 18, 2007)

I wouldn't say they fall into the same field as the moon conspiracy believers because there is actually some unanswered questions but they are completely batshit crazy.


----------

